# Abandoned Hakka village, Yim Tin Tsai Island, Hong Kong



## HughieD (Jan 11, 2013)

Abandoned Hakka village, Yim Tin Tsai Island, off Sai Kung, Hong Kong. July 2012

OK, here goes my Derelict Places Report virginity. Think this also pops Yim Tin Tsai's cherry here on Derelict Places too

The island was originally settled by members of the Hakka Chan clan in the 19th century. They made a living through fishing, farming and salt making and the "ghost island" of Yim Tin Tsai once boasted over 1,000 inhabitants from the Hakka clan in the small islands one and only village. Perhaps unsurprisingly Yim Tin Tsai actually translates as "Little Salt farm".

The island underwent a gradual depopulation throughout the 80s and 90s and is now abandoned. The island is just a short 20 minute ferry ride from Sai Kung pier and is well worth the three or four hours a round trip takes. The really striking thing is the sheer number of abandoned houses, many full of the previous occupant's possessions which they appear to have just left there when they abandoned their homes. Most of the houses which are slowly being reclaimed by nature were built in the 1950s but some look older. Well worth a look if you are in Hong Kong.

There are a number of clusters of abandoned houses like these: 




img3776_1 by HughieDW




img3775_1 by HughieDW

....some in better condition that others:




img3774_1 by HughieDW

This Wok has been left rusting on the wall where it was last hung years ago...




img3773_1 by HughieDW

This place would have been quite a swanky pad in its time...




img3770_1 by HughieDW

Mother nature is gradually taking the house back though...




img3769_1 by HughieDW

....as the creepers advance over the old houses....




img3768_1 by HughieDW

...and start to block the natural day light...




img3767_1 by HughieDW

Personal belongings slowly rot away...




img3765_1 by HughieDW

...and the paint peels away on window-frames....




img3764_1 by HughieDW

Trees advance on the dwellings too...




img3763_1 by HughieDW

As two remaining residents share a joke....




img3760_1 by HughieDW

Chairs are abandoned....




img3759_1 by HughieDW

...along with other bulky possessions such as pots...




img3758_1 by HughieDW

....and even more pots....




img3757_1 by HughieDW

Some houses are not total beyond repair....




img3753_1 by HughieDW

But it's unlikely that their owners will return now...




IMAG1428-1_1 by HughieDW

...to these once bustling clan houses...




IMAG1427_1 by HughieDW




img3778_1 by HughieDW


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 12, 2013)

Consider your Cherry stolen, and sold to a dodgy scrap dealer! 
What a report. Normally with ghost towns its really gradual. Look at the 600+ Ghost mining towns across Colorado. 
But this seems really sudden? Facinating stuff, you've made us ask more questions than you've answered. 
Top stuff, look forward to more!


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 12, 2013)

*Brilliant stuff! Looks amazing! Yet another far flung derp fest to add to the list...*


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 12, 2013)

Amazing place and great shots! What a find!


----------



## King Al (Jan 12, 2013)

Great first report Hughie! Looking forward to see your next one


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 12, 2013)

Fascinating stuff some great pics..
Great report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 12, 2013)

That's amazing, a great find.One thing puzzles me though,if the island is abandoned why do they still run a ferry to it?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 12, 2013)

What an amazing site and not chaved!!great report & photos.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 12, 2013)

ace! thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 12, 2013)

That is an amazing first report! Fascinating, would love to see. Whos up for an explore tour of hong kong!?


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 12, 2013)

me me!! This is just awesome , your images are top !!!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 12, 2013)

oldscrote said:


> That's amazing, a great find.One thing puzzles me though,if the island is abandoned why do they still run a ferry to it?



Thanks everyone for the lovely comments.

Fair question Oldscrote. The island has a ferry pier and in Summer tourists come to see the UNESCO listed church and walk the island as it has some nature trils on it.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 12, 2013)

Top dollar report that mate. Very enjoyable indeed 

And humble welcomings to the wonderful world of DP


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 12, 2013)

nice i like it, looks like a great explore


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wonderful. Nice one.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 25, 2013)

How the hell did I miss this??? Outstanding.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 25, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> How the hell did I miss this??? Outstanding.



Cheers TeeJF. Ha ha, I've been going to Hong Kong for years and only just found it. Or do you mean miss it as in missing the thread?


----------



## Gotenx (Mar 5, 2013)

An amazing first post I have to admit!

It's amazing to see how much has been left behind, makes me wonder if anyone left in a hurry! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 7, 2013)

enoyed that, good stuff


----------



## Ratters (Mar 8, 2013)

Excellent  Love this


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 8, 2013)

How did I miss this report when it went up, this is great


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 9, 2013)

brilliant report 

do you have anymore internals?


----------



## HughieD (Mar 9, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> brilliant report
> 
> do you have anymore internals?



Cheers Paul. Sadly no, I don't. We hired a boat and he gave us half an hour on the island. At the time I didn't even know this was there and stumbled across it. Most people just go to the island to see the church.


----------

